# Strange Things People Say About My Maltese



## ThatBrunette (Jun 14, 2012)

A cute dogs attract a lot of attention. Since Maltese are the cutest, people feel the need to come up and say something about them. I'm working on a some snappy responses.

Your dog weighs 5lbs? My dog poops out 5lbs!

We call those 'punt-able' sized in my house.

Is that a dog in a sweater? Honey, come see this! It's a dog wearing a sweater!

Your dog is the size of my dog's head.

Your dog would be a snack for my big dog.

(Picks up dog) She's so cute! Can I pick her up?

Do you have to take her for a walk? Can't you just chase her up the stairs a few times for exercise? 

If I get my dog a saddle and teach your dog to ride, we could make a few extra bucks!


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

lol I wholeheartedly agree with everything you said above! but there was some sly comment on the size by this girl that was at the Vet's office when I was visiting him for Ein's first round shots. SHe said something like, Aww he is TINY! My puppy(she had a chocolate lab puppy) would love to play but I am afraid he might crush him!!! UMMM whoever said anything about letting my Ein out to play with your chocolate lab! But most of the time, (except for that girl's sly comment), people genuinely seem fascinated by gentle demeanor of Maltese and also the overall Cuteness factor... hehehe


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

My favorite comment was when someone said Gustave reminded them of Martin Short's character in Father of the bride. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

I had one guy come up to me at the pet store and ask old she was and I told she was 3. He said " She's only 3 months old ?". He had a lab puppy that was bigger than her.

People don't understand why she wears clothes.

"You can tell she's a princess"


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Shes a baby doll with the most beautiful little face--Yogi*
*PS-And she is a Sweetheart!!!*
*My Mom Says People Maybe just dont think before they speak.*
*I Think People Mean Well-They Just Joke About them being On The Smaller Size.*


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

My favorite is when someone is starring at me and then suddenly jumps because Gracie moves.... "Oh my God! I thought it was a stuffed animal!"


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> My favorite is when someone is starring at me and then suddenly jumps because Gracie moves.... "Oh my God! I thought it was a stuffed animal!"


 
:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Those are very funny. I got into an elevator and Zoe was partially out of her carrier and the woman wanted to know if she was real. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I've heard all those...funny when I see an exceptionally large dog,I tell people their dog's head is bigger than my dog's whole body...so i thin it cuts both ways...Lol!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

"I only pet "real dogs" ~ hmmpfh! 

Me calling a local Vet to report a missing Maltese. The Vet Assistant actually said something like, "She's a Maltese okay, so what color is she?" I replied, " A pure Maltese is really just white (with of course a little light lemon possible). The Tech tried to correct me by firmly saying, "Oh no, they come in all colors!" Nahhh, I think I'll pass on taking Belle to that Vet  !


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I was walking my baby Winston a million years ago and this woman passed by with her big dog of some sort. She said, "if you shoved a stick up it's but it could be a mop." I was so stunned I didn't have a come back.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Everyone calls Dewey a "she" because of the top knot! He doesn't 't care, and neither do I. Yes they do get called dust mops too!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Spookie used to get the dust mop comment at the dog park. 

An older man with a huge GS came into the radiologists office yesterday. They do pet therapy. I asked how much the dog weighed.

115#!!!!!! His head really was bigger than Spookie. Sweet dog though.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

LuvMyBoys said:


> I was walking my baby Winston a million years ago and this woman passed by with her big dog of some sort. She said, "if you shoved a stick up it's but it could be a mop." I was so stunned I didn't have a come back.


 OMG !!! Okay I just couldn't pass this one up....though it will never be said to you again...my hope anyway.

"Or we could just shove one in your @$$ and call you a vacuum because you suck!"

Just came to mind right away....lol


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

How can people say such cruel things. When ever i see any dog no matter how big or small i fall in love cuz they are just to cute. I have had a pomeranian, dachshund, pekinese, shih tsu, chow chow, and now a maltese. I will admit i had no idea what a maltese was, went to look at him and as soon as i saw him i looked at my mom (she went with me) and said i must have him and i brought him home, told my hubby i got a and Yoshie jumped up on the bed (hubby works third shift) and gave hubby a big kiss lol before i could get the word dog out lol. I called the vet and took him to have him checked out, brought him back home and went to town and bought a leash, collar, dishes, food, treats, then went and got his license changed over to my name. He has only been with us for 3 years (be 4 years in April) and he will be 10 years old in August but he is a big part of our family.


----------



## missalita (May 4, 2012)

LuvMyBoys said:


> I was walking my baby Winston a million years ago and this woman passed by with her big dog of some sort. She said, "if you shoved a stick up it's but it could be a mop." I was so stunned I didn't have a come back.


I actually think that would make a great Halloween costume. Use a mop handle for a leash and dress in curlers and a housecoat.


----------



## ThatBrunette (Jun 14, 2012)

Snappy answers anyone?

It's our first dog so, we thought we would start small.

We're getting the rest of the dog on the installment plan.

We're not 100% sure but, we think that she's one of my kid's stuffed animals that came to life one night.

What breed is she? Barking squirrel.


----------



## ThatBrunette (Jun 14, 2012)

Nickee and Mary,

I don't think the comments were meant to be mean. People said odd things to me when my son was an infant. I think people want to make a connection and say the first thing that comes into their heads. Thoughtless, yes. Mean, no. I try to find the humor in the comments. I'm working on funny replies.

Nickee, please tell Yogi we love his fashion photos.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Summergirl73 said:


> "I only pet "real dogs" ~ hmmpfh!
> 
> Me calling a local Vet to report a missing Maltese. The Vet Assistant actually said something like, "She's a Maltese okay, so what color is she?" I replied, " A pure Maltese is really just white (with of course a little light lemon possible). The Tech tried to correct me by firmly saying, "Oh no, they come in all colors!" Nahhh, I think I'll pass on taking Belle to that Vet  !


simple come-back: "yes, you are absolutely right, but only if you are smoking pot." :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

ThatBrunette said:


> Nickee and Mary,
> 
> I don't think the comments were meant to be mean. People said odd things to me when my son was an infant. I think people want to make a connection and say the first thing that comes into their heads. Thoughtless, yes. Mean, no. I try to find the humor in the comments. I'm working on funny replies.


Maybe that's the case but how can anyone say shove a stick up it's bum and it'd be a mop (or anything)..the part of shoving something up it's bum is what got me. And the part of asking you if she can pick her up when she ALREADY picked her up...people got nerve.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

ThatBrunette said:


> Snappy answers anyone?
> 
> It's our first dog so, we thought we would start small.
> 
> ...


I love these come-backs! I hope I can remember them one day if I need something really witty!!! The wierdest thing I ever had said to me is when someone asked, "Is that a white Yorkie?" I should have said yes.


----------



## Hrossen11 (Jan 29, 2013)

My favorite one is "where do you put in the batteries"


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

People are so funny, aren't they? I enjoyed reading all these remarks!!

the only thing I hear lately is "is she a teacup" or a "Miniature"??? But that gets old.....must have heard it at least 10 times just yesterday.

But these people just love Ava...they're not being mean.


At one booth at the pet expo yesterday, a couple walked in with a maltese with a longer muzzle and short hair which looked as if it would be quite curly if longer. They told me he was a havanese!!! Now I know what a havanese looks like and it was no where near one!!...even if he had long hair!! But, I wouldn't say anything, that would be rude. If anything it was a poorly bred maltese with possibly some poodle or bichon mixed in. They were very authorative and told me that a havanese was just a maltese and bichon mix.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> .... "Oh my God! I thought it was a stuffed animal!"


I sent a Christmas card out one year of a picture of Heidi in front of the Christmas tree. My boss at the time wanted to know why I was sending a picture of a stuffed animal.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Leanne said:


> OMG !!! Okay I just couldn't pass this one up....though it will never be said to you again...my hope anyway.
> 
> "Or we could just shove one in your @$$ and call you a vacuum because you suck!"
> 
> Just came to mind right away....lol


I like that one! LOL!!


----------



## Itoy and Suerti's Mummy (Aug 31, 2012)

ThatBrunette said:


> What breed is she? Barking squirrel.


:aktion033::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: really had me laughing at this one!!!


----------

